# Joe Bonamassa CDN dates



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Centre In The Square Kitchener, ONT 
Nov 15, 2016
Tue 8:00PM 


Sony Centre For The Performing Arts Toronto, ONT 
Nov 16, 2016
Wed 8:00PM


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

we should get a bunch of people together for dinner before the Kitchener show and go to it. Who's in for that ?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Last time I looked into going to one of his concerts, it was $160. No thanks


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Well makes the decision tougher. Musicians aren't earning from albums as they were. Concerts are the revenue.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Two lousy dates, that's it? Pfff.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

No Ottawa. Boohoo.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Lord-Humongous said:


> No Ottawa. Boohoo.


No kidding, ever heard of a little thing called Bluesfest Joe? Even Montreal is not bad for us Ottawans


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> No kidding, ever heard of a little thing called Bluesfest Joe? Even Montreal is not bad for us Ottawans


I was completely floored to hear that they will have an actual Blues act there this year.
David Gogo

It's been a real popfest in recent memory.
That's fine, but change the name.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Agreed Bluesfest is a complete misnomer now, but it pulls in a bunch of great acts.


----------

